# Hot Spot Shield Alternatives



## Addissou (Sep 12, 2010)

hey
so i live in a country where you cant access certain websites like youtube for example. but as an american i dont like having my rights taken away so i used hotspotshield in order to open these forbidden websites. but recently youtube has stopped working for me and for everyone else from the embassy. 
i was wondering if you guys know a program that could enable us to access those websites..btw, it should be a program thats for free because we cannot pay for these programs...
thanks for any help


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Check with the officials at the embassy to see if bypassing the country's internet restrictions is legal.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

we cannot help under the forum rules


----------

